# Gmelina arborea is bad for goat?



## Zarafarm (Aug 26, 2013)

Gmelina arborea, locally known as Gamhar

in my country they say leaves/leaf is bad for goat to feed because this is plant is toxic ..

is this true while my goat love to eat this kind of tree plant. here is the pic.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you ever seen any ill effects when they eat it?


----------



## Zarafarm (Aug 26, 2013)

other say loose goat weight ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The goats loose weight as a result of eating this tree?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

*I am not personally familiar with this tree*, but apparently it is used medicinally. It is said to have many beneficial qualities, but there no warnings about toxins. If that is true, I wouldn't worry too much. Often goats will choose to eat plants that make them feel better. (Sometimes they make the wrong choice.) Are you in India? Or in Pakistan?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

not sure if its the same but it looks like a tree we have here and my goats love it...how long have your goats been eating it? have you seen any problems ?


----------



## Zarafarm (Aug 26, 2013)

here is the other pics please help me any one know this tree.

we are from the Philippines

https://www.google.com.ph/search?q=...Lr8AWsq4KoDg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1360&bih=643


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes they can eat it. I found several studies. Make sure they have not been sprayed with pesticides.

This study revealed that the fresh fruit pulp of 
Gmelina arborea
 at all stages of growth are good sources
See conclusion: http://www.ijpaes.com/admin/php/uploads/185_pdf.pdf

Nutritive value of Shivan (_Gmelina arborea_) tree leaves for goats. http://www.cabdirect.org/abstracts/20063179915.html;jsessionid=D11D41F11647F51FA8734AC14E97B8AB

_"Gmelina arborea_ is a useful multipurpose shade tree for coffee and cocoa plantations; it suppresses grasses and provides livestock fodder."http://www.kew.org/science-conservation/plants-fungi/gmelina-arborea-gamhar

_Gmelina arborea_ leaves are considered good for cattle (crude protein - 11.9%) and are also used as a feed to eri-silkworm. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gmelina_arborea


----------



## GREENINGUGANDA (Nov 18, 2017)

Dear Sir or Madam,
Greetings. I am looking for seeds of Gmelina tree 100Kgs. Kindly advise if available, and cost per Kg in US dollars. You can contact us on email: [email protected] or whatsapp +256-793-200002
Albert KUNIHIRA


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

This thread is from 2014. I do not believe this member is active anymore.


----------

